# T-Fal? Calphalon? Which are better?



## onepiece (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, I am wanting to eventually purchase a medium size non stick skillet for pancakes, eggs and omelets

I am also looking into a Stainless Steel Saute Pan.  My price range is pretty low, so $40 and under for the Saute pan would be best.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I'd suggest a cast iron skillet, once seasoned, it will be far better than any manufactured non-stick and it will withstand high temperatures when you need it.

Alternative would be carbon steel, treat it like cast iron and it will not fail you


----------



## onepiece (Jan 24, 2011)

So is cast iron non stick enough for eggs and pancakes without using man fats?  Stainless Steel is what I was going for in a Saute Pan.  Where could I purchase a cast iron pan that hasn't been seasoned yet?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

For a non-stick. you should be able to find a coated "heavy" aluminum pan for between $20 and $25. Brand isn't particularly important and it's not worth paying for a big brand in non-stick.

The recommendations for a stainless steel skillet will be the same as in pinkriver's recent thread on cookware. But for $40 you need to haunt HomeGoods or similar discount stores for a Calphalon or similar to come through for a good deal.


----------



## onepiece (Jan 24, 2011)

I was going through the Pink river thread, so I am sorry if I am still asking too many questions.

I was at a Target and I saw they sold Calphalon and I was looking through that and the T Fal, I didn't see any Saute Pans except for a T-Fal

http://www.target.com/T-Fal-Copper-Bottom-Stainless-Steel/dp/B001ORBJJO

That doesn't appear to be the same pan, but it is close. The pan Had a relatively flat bottom, except for some grooves where copper was.

The pan supposedly consisted of sheets of steel at the bottom, with the copper, and then alum in the center, and then steel at the top.


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

I'd second the cast iron suggestion.  I would suggest looking for an older Griswold or Wagner Ware pan on e-bay, at an antique shop or yard sale.  They are much better than the Chinese manufactured Lodge cast iron pans commonly available now and, with some judicious shopping, can be obtained pretty reasonably.  The older pans have their interiors machined and are smooth, while the newer Lodge pans have not and are rough.  Consequently it is more difficult to get a smooth non-stick surface through seasoning a Lodge pan.   Some sizes and certain models are collector's items, and are priced extravagantly, but if you shop and have some patience, you can do pretty well.  Wagner Ware tends to be less pricey than Griswold.  Properly seasoned and maintained, they are quite non-stick an are excellent cookware.  You should be able to find a 10" Wagner Ware pan in clean condition for under $50.  Do a little research on buying cast iron pans before you jump.  I've acquired a number of these pans and they have largely replaced my old anodized Calphalon and misc. stainless pans.  Another positive is they can go from stove top to the oven since they have metal handles.

If you want commercial non-stick, Phatch is absolutely correct that you shouldn't pay big money for a non-stick pan.  Pretty much whatever brand you buy will start losing it's non-stick properties after about 2 years, so paying big bucks for one isn't practical.  T-Fal Pro works very well, apparently has more layers of coating than some others and can often be found on sale.  I think I paid @$30 for my 12.5" pan on sale and then picked up a good domed lid at my restaurant supply house for $18.  In a couple years I'll just buy another and this one will become the camping pan.


----------



## onepiece (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks guys!  I did pick up a Lodge 8" Pan about a month back, and I do really like it.  The surface was initially quite

rough and not very non-stick, but the surface is getting much smoother.  I am now able to cook Sunny Side up eggs in it without sticking.


----------

